# "Results From Early Poling"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Trout are definately on the move with a strong bite. The WIX is definately moving in volatility with a big tide over night holding fishable water early and then degrading under big puffs from the South. It looks like things are going to get a little sporty as we head into tomorrow with 15-20 knots possible. I think we've about got that pattern figured out. Trout are looking to drop their load of eggs right now and sand/grass and mud/grass are where they would like to do it.

We hope hump day on a short week is a good one for you, come see us when you get a break!

Like us on *Facebook* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Twitter: **@Castaway_Lodge*
*Facebook: **Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*WIX Spiking Big Time*

The WIX (Wind Volatility Index) is spiking right now and it is puffy out there right now for sure "pre-dawn". I'd put the WIX at 28 to 30 about now. That's going to mean some shredded wheat for breakfast with a Garhole demitasse and man I'm a bacon and eggs kind of guy!

*Pam P* writes on Flickr:

"Another excellent trip with Castaway Lodge. We had a great day fishing with James. He was very patient with our son, and we really appreciated that. This was our third trip with the lodge and we have enjoyed each and every one! Thanks for a great time!"

*Photostream:* *Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*All Is Well That Starts Poorly*

As I mentioned before shoving off this morning, the wind was howling. Sure enough the whole bay was pretty shredded. We dug in and managed to take some nice Trout and a couple of Redfish for the effort. Mid morning, the wind started to fade and the big tide helped to bring some fishable water over hot zones. That produced a "smoke and roll" taking us to 27 Trout and 2 Redfish for the 4 guests of Mike L. Capt. James C. managed full limits with his 3 guests on the three boat trip. Capt. Terry worked with his guys that were struggling with misses to pull half limits (or a Lower Coast full limit - how's that for spin control):walkingsm

Weekend prospects are going to require "strike timing" on your part but it looks do-able. Best wishes.

Capt. Kris Kelley
-Castaway Lodge


----------

